# Fishing In SD



## gamberc (Mar 10, 2008)

is fishing in SD getting alot harder, i cant seem to get on top of fish and its been getting harder anybody else having a hard time. I think its due to the large may fly hatch we had.


----------



## shadowman (Mar 10, 2009)

I have noticed it lately too. The bigger fish have seemed to disappear, while the smaller ones stay active. Went out last night for an hour and fished from a dock at Poinsett and caught 5. All about 15". To dang weedy though.


----------

